# My Poor Mantis



## Blahandmee (Jun 11, 2008)

Today I woke up to find my Chinese mantis finally molted into and adult. But he got stuck in his molt and his wings are totally screwed up. I mean really messed up. And he has about 3 1/2 functioning legs. I'll try to get a picture later.  

-Max


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2008)

He will still be able to make it, it will just be harder on him.


----------

